# E303 form



## guest2 (3 Mar 2009)

Hi,
When traveling and looking for a job in EU there is E303 form needed in order to get unemployment benefit in other EU country. My question is: how long does it take to receive that E303 form once I provide welfare office with my last P45 ?
This is important information when planning such travel,
buying a flight ticket etc...
(I cannot get that info tru the welfare helpline)
Rgds


----------



## tom37 (5 Jun 2009)

Hi Ya

I am now about to try try this. 

How did you get on. I cant afford to book flight until I am sure of dates from SW.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Welfarite (5 Jun 2009)

Folks, here's the relevant information from the Sw site. the main thing is that your claim must be in payment before you head off as they need to populate the form with details of how much your gettign and what period your transferring. Also remember that if you use up all the 78 days and then return to ireland, you will haev no further entitlement to JB and will have to go for the measn-tested JA: 

*'(c) Transfer of Benefit - Article 69*

 Under this Article a person who has been in receipt of JB in one of the European countries for at least 4 weeks, may transfer this benefit to one of the other European countries for a maximum of 13 weeks,(78 days) provided the person is seeking employment in that country. The person registers as unemployed in the country to which s/he travels, and the local social services office pays the benefit, subsequently recouping it from the home country.
*(d) Outgoing cases from Ireland*

A person in receipt of Irish JB may transfer the JB claim to one of the European countries for up to 13 weeks (78 days). The form E303 must be completed by the local office with details of rates of payment etc. The claimant takes this form to the social services office of the country to which they are travelling.
 EU Records section should be contacted for further details of the procedures to be followed in such cases. '


----------

